# What breed are these birds?



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

These were given to me at a swap this past weekend. Any ideas on what they are? Thanks!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

German Owls ?


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

They're a lot bigger than german owls. They're close in size to my lahores. I'll get a pic side by side for comparison


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's a pic of one of them with a medium-sized lahore hen.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

the first one is a satinette and the second is a blondinette.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also , they need fosters to feed babies if your planning on breeding them...


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, thanks! I have WOE's that I can use as feeders. What will the result of breeding these two be?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are Oriental Frills, modern type, which need foster parents because they can't successfully feed their own kids. The first one is a Satinette, and the second, a Blondinette. Mixing the two will probably give you pied birds that are no longer SQ.


----------

